

Implementing Lisp Without Lists - palish
http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/315/symbol-lisp.txt

======
stcredzero
Alan Kay tried to design Smalltalk as a sort of friendlier dynamic language
like Lisp. So instead of lists of things, you have named slots in objects.

------
immad
great use of dropbox :P

